# Jig Testing Trip 3/14/10



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Im callin it a jig testing trip, but, We're go'n fish'n and Im takin my jigs

Well, Im gonna see if my "Rhinestone Cowboy" jigs can rope a fish or just break the barrier and loose my prize money. and just hope for better luck the next go round.

Thats rodeo talk from my younger days


I went to hobby lobby and got me a larger assortment of stones... I'll let you know how we do... yea, my wife wants to try one... She also told me I needed to hire her youngest grand daughter to be my chief designer...

Here they are, I'll let yall know how they do... Truthfully, they actually look better in person than my pictures make them out to be
​
The "Im one my way to my first million as an inventer" Hog :rotfl:


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Them the tits!
Best of luck, take some photos.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

hog said:


> Well, Im gonna see if my "Rhinestone Cowboy" jigs can rope a fish or just break the barrier and loose my prize money.
> ​


Its already a winner, for the name if nothing else. :cheers:

Good job.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great idea!:cop:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ok, my official one day of total "Rhinestone Cowboy Lures" testing is over.

I cant ever remember doing this, some of you have been doing this for years, I just aint caught up with yall yet. But I jigged the ENTIRE day. Ive never done that before. No bait soak'n, just jigg'n... I would say, I lost 4 jigs. I lost 3, my friend Mike lost 1 when I let him use one of my jigg'n poles to try..

Yall might laugh at my funny elementary school look'n jigs, but, those fish weren't laugh'n to much when I was havin to remove a hook from their mouth over an over.


One especially was a "Killer Jig" I caught fish on it or got hits on it, most every drop and at different locations, until a "monster of the deep" took me to the rock and frayed my floro leader and it finaly broke when I had him coming up.... I did a little video of when I was hooked up to the big UFO, ..

This one is offically named
*"Rhinestone Cowboy #1"*







​
On this one 8oz jig, I caught red fish, whopper trigger fish, and several red snapper. I WILL BE making me several more of these. It was made different than all the rest... 
























Heres my first attempt EVER at a youtube. I had already been working on getting this fish up for a few minutes and remembered the cheap-o throw away digital camera from walgreens I bought..





.........


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The next jig that worked best was this one

It was the only one that had one same *secret* similarity to the RS#1. I didnt get any pictures of the fish I caught with this one, but I caught several...








This one, even tho, I caught fish with it. I wont make any more.. I had to work to hard to get a bite
















And, when I basically lost all my homemades, I just put a regular old boring cheap academy bought 8 oz diamond jig on with a good hook and caught this on the last drop.









All redfish, snapper and grouper pictured were released to go swim another day. And all caught on my Serious Tackle rods, (my sponsor, he just doesnt know it yet :smile: )

The "Im gonna make some more" Hog


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like you were catching some though.:cheers:


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

The big question is still unanswered: Do they outfish plain ol out-of-the-box diamond jigs?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome job jimmy, Them jig look cool kinda like the bedazzler 
https://www.mybedazzler.com/Default.aspx?mid=523535 .

Matt


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Boboe said:


> The big question is still unanswered: Do they outfish plain ol out-of-the-box diamond jigs?


Your right, but, one day cant answer that, time will.

I've learned this about verticle jiggin or really any type of artificial lure to use in catching any type fish---- I dont think its a question of which jig or lure of any kind is best, its a question of which one do you have the most confidence in. On that day, RS#1 was a but kicker and my confidence in it was sky rocketing..

I have my most confidence in a plain ole hammered diamond, but, Im out of them at the present. Thats one reason Im fiddlin with the stones to get some reflection sparkle to attract the fish until I get some more.. Me and 3-4 others are going together to order a mess of them from some one soon in bulk to get the price down. Just haven't done it yet... But will before summer season starts...

But, in my "country boy can survive mode", Im in the mak'in my own till I get the others.

But, on this particular day, RS#1 got one heck of alot more hits than the plain ole silver plated diamond..... And I think/feel thats because of the better twinkle/reflection RS#1 had over the others due to how I put the stones on...

That's JMO which dont mean a thing other than to me... To me, its just fun experimenting..

I've got me some 1/2"--5/8" thick stainless rod Im gonna make some out of too... And Im gonna make some out of big handled butter knives as soon as I find the right garage or estate sale hahaha

I liked your link Matt

Hog


----------



## Sharkbitten (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW! looks like they worked well!


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Jimmy,

Very cool! Never would have thunk of that. I have never tried jigging but would like to attempt it this coming year.

BWE


----------

